# I WANT A DOG! (PART III) (updated with pics)



## Corry (Sep 5, 2006)

*I BECOME A DOGGY MOMMY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I went to spend more time with the second of the two dogs I was looking at, and she's EXACTLY WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR! She's gentle, she doesn't jump, she's friendly, she GETS ALONG WITH CATS!!! ...she already knows 'sit' somewhat, so she doesn't seem like she'll be too hard to train, she's already proven herself around kids, she gets along with other dogs, she doesn't pull on the leash.....I LOVE HER! SHE IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!!!!

Meet Maya: 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6323738

Yeah, she ain't keepin the Speckles name.


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 5, 2006)

She's very cute! I'm sure you'll take lots of pictures of her, and I am looking forward to them.


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 5, 2006)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 5, 2006)

I still say you should name her cat.


----------



## Corry (Sep 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I still say you should name her cat.




I already have a cat that although is technically named Aliyah, she goes by Kitty.  I'd have a kitty and a cat.  You never said to name her cat though, you said to name her bird.


----------



## Alison (Sep 5, 2006)

:cheer: I was secretly hoping you would pick her, she's just adorable. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Corry (Sep 5, 2006)

*I CAN'T WAIT I CAN'T WAIT I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 6, 2006)

kudos to you for adopting! shes adorable!


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2006)

Awww what a lovely dog, that first picture  is classic haha... good luck with your new womans best friend corry!!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh no, a puppy has been named the name I want to name my first daughter!!! (If I ever have one) LOL! 

Congrats on your new pooch, she's adorable!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 6, 2006)

aaawww she's cute


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 6, 2006)

I got a couple of Huskies you could have had for free mate.


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh no, a puppy has been named the name I want to name my first daughter!!! (If I ever have one) LOL!
> 
> Congrats on your new pooch, she's adorable!



Aaaaww! I guess that means I picked a good name.  Heheh.  I had a HAAAAARD time thinking of a girl name...had a boy name all ready though!   I had to discard several girl names that I liked because other people had them for thier pets or children.   But my new baby would love to share her name with your first daughter!


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2006)

She looks so sweet! I hope you and Maya have many happy years together.  

Congrats on the new addition to your family!


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2006)

I COULD take her home tonight if I wanted to!  I'm just not quite ready.  I was shocked when they said I could take her tonight though! Usually the waiting period is a minimum of three days!  I guess it helps that my buddy Adam (seen here: 







 (yes, I'm aware I look goofy...btw, this pic is 4ish years old)

....is one of the main volunteers at the shelter!  (so is his girlfriend). 

...the other girl in the pic is my best friend Natalie.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwww she's adorable Corry!!!  Congratulations.......your gonna have so much fun with her!!  So sweet!!  : )


----------



## Mansi (Sep 6, 2006)

awww beautiful doggie! congrats  hope it goes well!


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT! Ok, so when I posted my thread last night it was slightly pre-emptive, cuz I hadn't been OFFICIALLY approved...still had to fax over my application this morning.  Well, I just got off the phone with the lady at the shelter...I'M DEFINITELY APPROVED!  6pm Friday.  She's mine.  Yeah baby.  


They already had her listed as 'pending' this morning on the website.  WOOOOOOT!


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm glad to hear it! These adoption centers are wonderful - they really do have the animal's interests at heart, and will turn down people if there's any question of compatibility. :thumbup: 

Now that you know she's yours, it must be awful having to wait to be able to go get her! You're going to have such a fun weekend, getting to know each other.


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear it! These adoption centers are wonderful - they really do have the animal's interests at heart, and will turn down people if there's any question of compatibility. :thumbup:
> 
> Now that you know she's yours, it must be awful having to wait to be able to go get her! You're going to have such a fun weekend, getting to know each other.



Yeah, I'm a little anxious.  I COULD have her tonight, but I'm just not ready, and I don't wanna get her the night before I work both my jobs.  

Just got off the phone a second ago with the vet, and I have an appt to have her checked out on Saturday morning.  I had to go with a new vet though...I called my old one and he retired 5 weeks ago!!!!!!


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 6, 2006)

> This pet has been altered.



Has to be the most interesting way of saying an animal is fixed I have heard!


----------



## Indecent Exposures (Sep 6, 2006)

> This pet has been altered


 
...did it used to be a cat?  


Chris


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats on the new pet, and well done for helping out by getting her from a rescue place, not a pet shop!!!!

I want a doggy too!!

Rob


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aaaaww! I guess that means I picked a good name.  Heheh. I had a HAAAAARD time thinking of a girl name...had a boy name all ready though!  I had to discard several girl names that I liked because other people had them for thier pets or children.  But my new baby would love to share her name with your first daughter!


 
I figure if she's a great dawg, then it's all good! For me, I always had an easy time coming up with names I love for if I ever had a daughter, but boys names are HARD. 13 years ago, I loved the name Tahlia for a girl and ended up naming my beautiful white puddy tat that (she's long gone now  ). So, as I had used that name for my cat, I scrapped it as a possible future daughter's name lol. There'll only be one Tahlia for me :hugs:

Then I had Mikayla all picked out...for YEARS but 6 years ago, I saw the name Maya and thought "thats it!" and stuck with it ever since. I still like the name Mikayla, but the first girl (crosses fingers) is getting Maya'd, if there is a second girl, she'll get Mikayla'd haha.

Enjoy your puppy, lucky you and lucky puppy (for getting such an adorable owner)! 

P.S I also *love* the fact that you adopted her, beautiful on your part!


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> I figure if she's a great dawg, then it's all good! For me, I always had an easy time coming up with names I love for if I ever had a daughter, but boys names are HARD. 13 years ago, I loved the name Tahlia for a girl and ended up naming my beautiful white puddy tat that (she's long gone now  ). So, as I had used that name for my cat, I scrapped it for a possible future daughter's name lol.
> 
> Then I had Mikayla all picked out...for YEARS but 6 years ago, I saw the name Maya and thought "thats it!" and stuck with it ever since. I still like the name Mikayla, but the first girl (crosses fingers) is getting Maya'd, if there is a second girl, she'll get Mikayla'd haha.
> 
> ...



OMG WE'RE SO ALIKE! I have a tendency to name pets the names that I had picked out for my future children. 

And...guess what my last dogs name was???? MICAELA!!!!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And...guess what my last dogs name was???? MICAELA!!!!


 
Ok, you're spookin me now! :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ok, you're spookin me now! :lmao:



Should I start listing all the names I've given to pets in my life?   The only other dog that I've had that was mine that I named was Cody.  That was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago.  

I've actually begun trying to come up with names that I WOULDN'T use for a future child (although Maya would definitely be good for a future child...too late now.  )


----------



## JDS (Sep 7, 2006)

Maya - by Autodesk.    Sorry, it's the first thing I thought of when I saw the name...  Sounds cool for a little girl's name though. 

More on topic I guess...My black lab/golden retriever mix just had 10 puppies last night...I dunno what I'm gonna do with 'em all!


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2006)

JDS said:
			
		

> Maya - by Autodesk.  Sorry, it's the first thing I thought of when I saw the name... Sounds cool for a little girl's name though.
> 
> More on topic I guess...My black lab/golden retriever mix just had 10 puppies last night...*I dunno what I'm gonna do with 'em all! *


You can start by posting some pics! I wanna see the puppies!


----------



## JDS (Sep 7, 2006)

My puppies - one of the 10 didn't make it... 

I'll post some more in a new thread once I can get some better shots..don't wanna hijack this one too bad.


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

Aaaw!


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2006)

JDS said:
			
		

> My puppies - one of the 10 didn't make it...
> 
> I'll post some more in a new thread once I can get some better shots..don't wanna hijack this one too bad.


awww....sorry you lost one. :hugs: They are very sweet looking!


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations on that beautiful dog, I got my Rottweiler from a rescue about a year and a half ago, he's is the best dog I've ever had.
BTW, my boa constrictor's name is Maya.


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

You make a post about your rotty, and you don't show us pictures?   

(I grew up around Rotties, and I love em.  )


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry, I meant to do it, but I'm at work right now and I forgot.
you can see here.


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

Aaaaw! Beautiful!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 7, 2006)

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

LESS THAN 24 HOURS!!!!! WOOOOOOOT! 


Oh, and guess what!?  I read today in the paper that the shelter I am gettin Maya from is having a fundraising dog walk on the 17th! I'M SO DOIN IT!   And so is Maya.


----------



## Alison (Sep 7, 2006)

Somehow this thread reminds me of the one when you were waiting for your Rebel to come   But wait, that one had more of these :smileys: if I recall correctly :mrgreen:

That's awesome on the fundraising walk, what a great cause! :hug::


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2006)

Hehhe...I dunno...I might be more excited this time...I just didn't show it in smiley form.  

I've got everything set up and ready to go.  Her food bowls are washed and set up, her crate is set up, her collar and leash ready to go with me to pick her up...assorted toys and things all set out, ready to be played with....I'M GETTING A DOG!!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2006)

We demand lots of high quality pictures of cute doggy!!!

Rob


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

IT'S TODAY!!!!! MAYA COMES HOME TODAY!!!!  T minus 10 hours, and counting.  




			
				Rob said:
			
		

> We demand lots of high quality pictures of cute doggy!!!
> 
> Rob




Me? Take pictures?  NEVER!


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

5.5 hours.....


----------



## photo gal (Sep 8, 2006)

:hug:: :hugs:   Lucky you!!!  : )


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

IT'S TIME! I'M GOING TO GET HER RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 8, 2006)

Off to get Speckles!


----------



## Becky (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck Corry, get some pictures asap!!


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2006)

SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!! I LOVE HER!


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations Corry.  Very happy for you.:hug::


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 9, 2006)

So, here it is T plus 7 hours, 43 minutes and there still isn't a picture of Maya... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 9, 2006)

we're waiting!!

*drums fingers on desk impatiently!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 9, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> we're waiting!!
> 
> *drums fingers on desk impatiently!!!!


I was already bugging her about it last night!  Come on already! 
:d
^^


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I was already bugging her about it last night! Come on already!
> :d
> ^^


yeah! What Joe said! :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 9, 2006)

eeeyy... she doesn't need you 24/7 .. .time to post a pic!


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, now it's been 19 hours... *taps foot*


----------



## Andrea K (Sep 9, 2006)

pictars please.


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2006)

Hehe...I'll do my best to get some up by tonight.  It's tough to get a picture when all she wants to do is sit on your lap all the time! 

Just got home from our first vet appt!  It went well...she has a slight ear infection, so I have to clean her ears and put drops in them every other day.  And, as I suspected, she's most likely older than the shelter said...so instead of 2ish, she's more like 3-4ish.  I'll be going back in a few weeks to have her teeth cleaned and for a microchip.  

Last night I was a little worried, cuz she didn't potty ONCE, and I had her out several times.  She FINALLY tinkled this morning toward the end of her walk at 7am, but no doodoo.  No, she wanted to wait til the car for that! :S  She made a slight mess in the car, not much, because I caught her and made her stop.  Stopped the car on a side road, got her out...she wouldn't go. :S  

Get to the vets office, and I'm signing her in....you guessed it...she made a BIIIIG mess in the waiting room!   Heheh...oh well...I think it had more to do with having an upset tummy than anything else though.  The shelter gave me medicine (wormer) that they said I have to mix with canned food (not what I wanted to feed her) once a day, for I think, five days.  Thank GOD the vet said I didn't have to use canned food...he said mix it in with her dry food and just wet the dry food a lil.  We should have her tummy feeling better and her bathroom schedule down soon.


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2006)

Holy crap, three more of you posted while I was typing that out!


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2006)

Um Corry, that was a good story, but there were no PICTURES! 

Seriously though, I hope Maya's tummy is feeling better soon.


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok, ok....since you've all MOBBED ME!  ...these suck, but they're the best I've got for now.  

Meet Maya....

These were right after our walk today, so she still has her training collar on....
















And I seriously think she had at least some training before, because she's picking stuff up awfully fast.  She walks without pulling, right next to me, not out in front of me, and she's not the best at sit, but she can do it and is already getting better, and in these pics I had her sit, and stay, and I walked a few feet away so I could get some pics, and she did! She didn't stop til I said "Ok, good girl Maya!"


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2006)

She's beautiful and she seems at home already! Was she surrendered or was she a stray? Sounds like she's adjusting really well :love:


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello Maya!


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2006)

She was a stray, and no one claimed her.  She's got a home now though!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 9, 2006)

aww, she looks happy..good job!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 9, 2006)

she's adorable! and... i see that she's already owned your bed


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> she's adorable! and... i see that she's already owned your bed



That's not my bed, that's the couch.  She hasn't been on my bed yet.  Not sure if I'm gonna let her or not....not gonna yet though.


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats on finally getting her. I would like to mention though that your choice of a training collar could be better. Not trying to make you feel bad or anything but just wanted to enlighten you a little. Choke collars don't teach a dog anything, they only choke the dog when they pull, you don't want to "punish" (choke her) for being bad. You instead want to reward her for being good. The best way to teach her not to pull is to walk her on a regular collar and everytime she starts to pull, make her stop, and have her sit. This will let her know that pulling will not get her what she wants. If she is really wound up and pulling towards a specific target, make her stop, then turn around and walk the opposite way. It may take a while to get around the block and you may have to stop every couple of steps but eventually she should get the idea and learn not to pull. You can speed up the process a little by giving her a treat or a pat on the head and praising her everytime she stops pulling or when she walks for a while without pulling. I suggest not giving her a treat eveytime but rather give her praises or you will create a monster that only listens when you have a treat:lmao: (I have one of those.) But...

if she just pulls to pull (not towards any specific thing) you can get diferent training collas and harnesses that are safe for her. My boxer who is 10 months old is interested in absolutely everything, so she will pull every direction to get to anything. I use a gentle leader head collar for her. Not sure where you live but you could always get it from ebay or somewhere else online. They even come with a training guide and a dvd to help you. I do also believe that the training video shows you how to teach her to sit and maybe a few other things with the headcollar. It may look a little weird but it actually works. It basically works like a horse halter, they walk whatever direction you lead them. It is so nice to be able to take peaceful walks without being pulled down the road. I even bought one for my boxer doberman mix because he is big and normally doesn't pull but if he would ever take off after anything, I don't think I would be able to hold him back, this way, I know I always have control.

Here is a link to an ebay auction to a gentle leader, they also make a harness but I have never tried it, I am quite satisfied with the head collar.
If you have any questions, feel free to ask. If you do get one, make sure it comes with the video and training guide as they have to be fitted just right (it is easy to do if you know what to do.)


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 9, 2006)

please edit the link so we can read this on all one screen


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2006)

She has such a sweet face!  And she looks so GLAD to be out of the kennel and settling in her new home. :heart: 

The good vibes are spillin' out from those pictures, Corry. I think you have a new best friend. :sillysmi:


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2006)

She can fetch!!!!!  We've been playing fetch with a tennis ball for the past 10 minutes! She did great! If she didn't know how to play before, she sure picked it up quickly! Thankfully I have a HUGE apartment, and there's plenty of room to play inside, so we can get some energy out when it's crappy outside!


----------



## Andrea K (Sep 10, 2006)

:thumbup: awesome doggy! makes me miss mine at home 

make sure you keep us updated with pics!


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 11, 2006)

she's beautiful corry, congrats!


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Andrea! Thanks JTH!

Now the fun part....is getting her HOUSEBROKEN! (while she still has a VERY upset tummy from the constant switching of foods at the shelter.  FUN! :S


----------



## terri (Sep 11, 2006)

awww....she'll settle down. I'm sure it's not real pleasant right now, but she has probably had a very nerve-wracking life as a stray, and just needs time to adjust to everything: diet, surroundings, and in her doggie way wondering if this time she's there to stay.  

She sounds very bright, and a lot of fun. Once she's really used to the idea that this is home, and you two settle into a routine, she will probably calm down - on all fronts.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Cute dog...it's always exciting to get a boost in your life like that.  You haven't mentioned your boyfriend in ages, did your dog supplant him?


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Cute dog...it's always exciting to get a boost in your life like that.  You haven't mentioned your boyfriend in ages, did your dog supplant him?



Yes.  Erik and I broke up a little over a week ago.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah...that's a drag.  The dog should fill in pretty well....


----------



## PNA (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, congrats on the new addition....Maya! She looks like you'll have lots of fun with her.

Paul


----------

